# D loop and nock pinch?



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

Is their a preferred way to install a d loop with out pinching nock? Got a situation with lightweight arrow lifting with loop pinching situations. Any suggestions welcome to pervent problem.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've had the same problem.

I now tie less than an 1/8th inch nock serving under the nock and above the bottom loop. this will put slight down pressure on the arrow that will keep it on the blade. I sometimes put a small (couple wraps) tied nock serving above the nock and below the top loop.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Tie a nock on the top and bottom of your nock and leave a gap of 1/32" or so. Then tie your loop on the outside of these two nock sets.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Thanks for checkin in!*

I will be working this problem this weekend and thanks for tips. I keep you updated on situation.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

I tie a nok-set under the nock of the arrow and then use the top knot of the loop to achieve the nok-set above the arrow - this works fine and never causes me to have any nock pinch issues.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Nock pinch*

+1 with 3Children. Tie some serving nocks above and below nock, leave 1/32 to 1/16" gap. Tie loop above and below these serving nocks, always when nocking an arrow push nock up against top serving nock for consistancy.


----------

